# Ultrasound used for a nexplanon removal



## lorenacamargo (Sep 7, 2016)

Pt came in for a Nexplanon removal, but Dr. was not able to find it.  Ultrasound was used on PT's arm in order to locate the device.  I know a 11982  with a modifier should be used, but what about the ultrasound?  Is it billable and if so, which CPT code should be used?  I'm leaning towards CPT 76882. I have used a diagnosis of z97.8.  Thank you!!


----------

